# I adopted a fairly solidly orange cat with orange eyes...



## barrymanglow (Jun 9, 2010)

...and I'm curious what breed she stems from. She has some tabby markings, but mostly just solid orange fur with a creamier orange face. The tabby markings she has are on her legs (which are also a creamy orange color). She also has a longer tail than I'm normally used to seeing. Does anyone know? It's really just idle curiousity but one I'd love to satisfy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, there really is no way to tell. Genetically, she sounds like a red based tabby, domestic short hair (DSH). Her tabby pattern could be either classic (circle) or mackeral (stripes).
heidi =^..^=

Here is a link about a post I made, discussing cat coat color, genetics and breeds.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67408


----------



## barrymanglow (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Heidi  That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're welcome. It is just very difficult to determine any breed without specific, defining, and obvious characteristics. I've always had mutt-cats, or "moggies".


----------

